

Microsoft to Samsung: Pay up - rbanffy
http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/04/technology/mobile/microsoft-samsung/index.html?section=money_topstories

======
mullingitover
If the terms of the agreement between MS and Samsung state that MS won't
compete directly against Samsung in hardware, it seems like MS is the one who
broke the deal first.

